
Death of Woman in Tank at a Nevada Cryotherapy Center - batguano
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/27/us/death-of-woman-in-tank-at-a-nevada-cryotherapy-center-raises-questions-about-safety.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
nefitty
Pseudoscience gone wrong. Again.

